# Soundproofing Product



## Alias (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the isoTRAX system being sold at:

http://www.soundproofcow.com/home.php

I have a local contractor/business that wants to install this in a motorcycle/ATV repair shop.  They are renting a space in a CMU building and are trying to get a Use Permit to continue operation.

Yeah, they opened the shop in a building that isn't zoned for a repair shop.    ops

Sue


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2012)

http://cs.dogpile.com/ClickHandler.ashx?du=http%3a%2f%2fwww.clab.cecil.edu%2fbolsen%2fLEED_white_papers%2fInsulated_walls.docx&ru=http%3a%2f%2fwww.clab.cecil.edu%2fbolsen%2fLEED_white_papers%2fInsulated_walls.docx&ld=20120606&ap=3&app=1&c=info.dogpl&s=dogpile&coi=239138&cop=main-title&euip=24.173.70.99&npp=3&p=0&pp=0&pvaid=a2e2e259bd9448b9b496e19cd2890625&sid=1830193568.4320437506494.1339012895&vid=1830193568.4320437506494.1337115858.80&fcoi=417&fcop=topnav&fpid=2&ep=1&mid=9&hash=5A5311DBC155235CC59BF5C5FE2AE036


----------



## Dexietamo (Jun 6, 2012)

oh its great

Oh, that's Great Sir !!


----------



## north star (Jun 6, 2012)

*=*

Any forum Moderator, please delete the above post as it is Spam.

*=*


----------



## mark handler (Jun 6, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> Anyone familiar with the isoTRAX system being sold at: http://www.soundproofcow.com/home.php
> 
> I have a local contractor/business that wants to install this in a motorcycle/ATV repair shop.  They are renting a space in a CMU building and are trying to get a Use Permit to continue operation.
> 
> ...


Sue

I have not used that product, But similar products, that I have used, work


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 6, 2012)

so why allow a  soliton that does not seem to address the real problem, if the repair sop si not allow in that location, will deading the sound mak the violation go away? can tey seek a zoning varaince? if so go that roune if not  dotn let tem plant the seed form more problems or zoning violations


----------

